# Seagate NAS + Time machine issue



## Akshay (Apr 26, 2012)

System: Macbook pro 2011 + belkin router + Seagate Blackarmor Discovery 220 

I have been using the Seagate Blackarmor Discovery 220 for timemachine backups from my macbook. Everything was smooth until yesterday when the time machine suddenly stopped backing up.

In time machine preferences, when I go and try to add the Seagate NAS as backup disk, it gives me the error:

There was a problem connecting to the server "AKSHAY-NAS.local".
The server may not exist or it is unavailable at this time. Check the server name or IP address, check your network connection, and then try again.

Funny part is I can still access the NAS drive from Finder and add / modify / delete other files.

I have tried rebooting and Go to server option but I still get the above error.

Any solutions?

*UPDATE:*
Googled a lot and I think this was the best solution for many - 

Troubleshooting Apple Time Machine Issue:

Errors:

    There was a problem connecting to the server "BA-00XXAA.local"
    Time Machine can’t access the backup disk "BA_Backup". The operation couldn’t be completed. (OSStatus error 2.)

Here are some troubleshooting steps:

    Clean up this repository.
        Go to the BlackArmor Manager Page -> Storage -> Backup Manager -> Backup Server.
        Click Time Machine.
        Select Disable.
        Click Submit.
        Select Enable.
        Click Clean up this repository.
        Select Enable.
        Click Submit.

though I ended up loosing over 70GB of earlier time machine backup


----------

